# Look 595 vs. Time VXRS Worldstar



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

Has anyone compared a Look 595 or 595 Ultra to a Time VXRS Ulteam Worldstar? If so, what / how do these bikes compare or differ from one another?


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

Currently have the 585 and the Time VXRS Ulteam and have ridden the 595 for some extended rides.

The Time takes this one hands down. It is more comfortable without sacrificing any stiffness. Steers a bit quicker. Is lighter. More durable finish. I can't determine any one category that the Time does not come out ahead on.


----------



## jasjas (Dec 16, 2009)

Sorry, must disagree, my 595 is the Dogs Bollox and its cheaper


----------



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

Assume price is not a factor (i.e. same cost), does either frame offer any clear or distinctive advantage or difference? Does one climb better? Is one better for sprinting? Is one smoother? 

Based upon what I have been able to read it would appear both a well like bikes and it may come down to which one you prefer to ride on a regular basis?


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

uscsig51 said:


> Assume price is not a factor (i.e. same cost), does either frame offer any clear or distinctive advantage or difference? Does one climb better? Is one better for sprinting? Is one smoother?
> 
> Based upon what I have been able to read it would appear both a well like bikes and it may come down to which one you prefer to ride on a regular basis?


The Time is noticeably smoother and climbs better.

Both great bikes but the Time is special. I did not feel the same when I rode the RXR.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

I test rode a 585 about 2 yers ago, and I thought it rode beautifully.
It was very comparable to VXR Proteam which I ultimately decided to get.
I test rode a World Star and RXR Ulteam (which I also own) last year, and they rode exceptionally well as well.
With that said, as much as they cost, it better ride great.

I'm not a huge fan of ISP but I thought that my RXR Ulteam fell more robust and laterally stout compare to the other two, yet rode very comfortably.
Of course, the wheels, tires, air pressure, terrain, saddle and the fit probably will have bigger affect on how they ride.
I had a Time Equipe in the 90's and had a great experience with all of their bikes.

Keep in mind that the most of Time bikes have longish top tube and their stem runs long.
My 120mm stem measures between 125 to 130mm......
If you get a handlebar with a long reach, you will definately need a shorter stem.


----------



## cantride55 (Sep 19, 2008)

fwiw, I do not own a 595 and have never ridden one. I have a 586 and a world star. From a price point...595 except for Times lifetime warranty vs. 5 year for Look. I'd be interested to know b.b. stiffness between the two.The world star feels much stiffer, climbs very well and handles nice. If you have not checked I'd suggest you compare head tube heights as the world star is shorter than the 586 and I believe 10mm shorter than the 595, for some people that is a lot. I can not compare rides further, as one is lug and one mono. Either way both great bikes.....it depends on you. I'm told this is the last year for the W.S.


----------



## x-wrench (Jul 21, 2004)

I have had a 585 Ultra and I currently ride a 595 Ultra. I was attracted to the LOOK frames primarily because their geometry suits me best-I have a pretty long torso and arms and pretty short legs for my height. The steeper seat tube angle of the 595 gives me a better position over the bottom bracket. As it is I use the +/-5mm E-Post so I don't have to have the saddle shoved so far forward on the clamp-I have broken Ti rails before when using a post with a regular setback. I've been racing almost 20 years and the LOOK frames were the first that seemed to give me what my 1983 Serotta SLX gave me-sharp handling, stable lines, and comfort-but without the weight and rust of steel. I was skeptical of the ISP too, but now I'm a convert. It makes perfect sense. And with all the spacers you can fine tune the fit easily. I can swap out my 172.5 cranks for 170mm cranks and get a perfect adjustment because the seat mast spacers are all certain 3 of mm. I can switch back and forth and the perfect set up each time. And the elastomer system really helps in the crits-you can roll over slight bumps and imperfections in the corners and you will deviate less from your line. I weigh about 178lbs BTW. My recommendation: pick whatever frame has the best geometry for your body-almost everything else is secondary.


----------

